# Boston Pro 10.5 with a Slit in the Surround



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

What would you do? I just picked up a BA Pro 10.5 2 Ohm off of ebay. I was hoping to upgrade from my 10.4. Overall the sub is very clean, came with the grill and was packaged incredibly well. I went to install it in my enclosure and noticed a small slit in the surround. Looks like a screwdriver may have went through it. I held it up to the light and I can see light through it. Is it worth refoaming? Does Boston still do this? Everything I see online is for refoaming older home speakers. Or should I just get my money back. THe old schooler in me decided to go with the Boston instead of trying a Sundown SD2 10 for a few more $$$$.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd try for a partial refund and you keep it. 
Given you cannot source a new surround, you might try some clear silicone caulk if the slit is small enough.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Called Boston and they refered me to United Radio. Called United radio and they do not rebuild speakers. Boston just replaces if still under warranty. Looks like the sub is toast! I am asking the seller for a refund. Thank goodness he seems to be pretty understanding.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

It's too bad you can't use it  Those are really great subs. I have used a 10", a 12" and am currently running 2 of the 8.5's. I have no desire to change them at all. It is the only part of my setup that I never even think of replacing.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am very disappointed. Everyone that has run these subs has nothing but good things to say. I owned a mint set of 12.5s but never got to use them. I needed a sub for a smaller enclosure. 0.7 cu ft.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

If a refund/return doesn't work out, I would be interested in it if you would be willing to sell it..


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I love the Boston Pro subs. I have used them a few times in various installs, and still have a bunch of them.
If you end up keeping this one, a cut or separation of a rubber surround from the frame can be successfully repaired with a urethane glue product produced by Eclectic Products and sold with various names- E6000, Shoe Goo and multi branded as various Goop products.
It is flexible and extremely tough after it has cured for 36 hours. 
A subwoofer manufacturer recommended using it for separation repairs, but it's been a while so I can't be sure who it was. Whoever produced the Brahma comes to mind, but no matter- 
I have used it to refasten rubber surrounds to frames and close gouges and slices on rubber surrounds a few times, and it has not failed. The stuff is so tough it is probably more accurate to say it would be the last thing to fail.


----------

